# Wisconsin State Assembly passes Bucks arena deal, clearing the way for Gov. Walker to sign



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626086055708622848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626087570674458624


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Good stuff.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, I guess Seattle just officially missed out on another franchise.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626127144993820672


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)




----------

